# السلامة الفنية بالورش والمستودعات



## المعرفه (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم ملزم باعداد بحث عن السلامة الفنية بالورش والمستودعات الى عنده شيء يستطيع يفيدني فية من كتب او مراجع اومواقع اكون لة من الشاكرين.


----------



## علي الحميد (18 فبراير 2009)

ما هو حجم البحث ؟

600 صفحة أم 60 أم 6 صفحات

بناء على اجابتك تكون المصادر


----------



## المعرفه (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك وهي بحدود 50 صفحة


----------



## علي الحميد (18 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=107913


----------



## محمودالحسيني (18 فبراير 2009)

يوجد موقع عن السلامة والصحة المهنية للمهندس أدم البربري ويوجد فيه كثير مما تطلبه مع تمنياتي لك باتوفيق


----------



## المعرفه (20 فبراير 2009)

جـــــزاك الله خــــيــر


----------



## علي الحميد (20 فبراير 2009)

أخي المعرفة ..
تركت الموضوع حتى أرى لك رد يدل على أنك متابع الموضوع فإذا أردت مزيد معلومات فعليك أن ترد باستمرار حتى نرى تفاعلك ...

ملاحظة بخصوص بحثك ...

أعطيتنا العنوان الكبير للبحث وهذا غير كافي.. لو أنك وضعت لنا خطة البحث أو قائمة المحتويات المتوقعة لأن لدينا كمية من المعلومات أتوقع اننا لم نعرضها لك وأنت بحاجتها..


----------



## المعرفه (20 فبراير 2009)

البحث عبارة عن فصول 
1-فكرة عن السلامة وتعاريف ومصطلحات واهمية السلامة.
2-السلامة الفنية في الورش.
3-السلامة الفنية في المستودعات.
واي اقتراح اوتعديل في الفصول او اضافة يساعد على تكامل البحث اكون لكم من الشاكرين.


----------



## tigerman2008 (21 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssss
is very little.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2009)

*السلامة في المستوعات*

كتاب هام من المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني في المملكة العربية السعودية حول السلامة في المستودعات


----------



## بشار رائد (25 فبراير 2009)

*جـــــزاك الله خــــيــر*​


----------



## hmmed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا اخى وفق الله*


----------



## AOOB (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام احتاج الى مراجع لكتابة بحث في مجال عملي الإطفاء.
جزاكم الله الف خير وشكرا


----------



## abu jasser (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا موضوع جميل


----------



## E Engineer (16 أبريل 2011)

Thank you very much....I like it and it is useful in many placecs other than stores...
Thanks alot.


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (2 أبريل 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

